# What would you get for no more than 7k



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Fairly simple as above, what car would you get if you had a max budget of 7k? Car must be capable of at least 25mpg. Would like at 200bhp minimum. Not fussed if it is a hatch etc although a large estate would probably be a bit overkill. I am looking to possibly sell my mk7 fiesta st in order to complete an ongoing house project and then spend the remainder (maximum of 7k f not less) on a replacement car but would like something still reasonably quick and fun


----------



## pf1982 (Jan 3, 2015)

Type r fn2


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A BMW 130i. 

3l, straight 6, RWD, and it'll not lose a penny in value if you look after it.

The E92 335i might be an option, but you won't get the best example and there is more to go wrong.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Porsche Boxster 986 if it doesn't have to be too practical.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Honda Dc5 , Stunning cars


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Audi s4 or a skyline would be my choices


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Not exact match but a BMW 120D for me.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

i would have a look at golf gti's, mini cooper s.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Guy I know just sold his 2008 Astra VXR Nurburgring edition for £7k Car was mint as well and had the original 18" white alloys too. 

James


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

How about something a bit unusual. Something like a Lexus?

You could go for a LS430 with the V8 and every play thing you can think of.

Might not have the presence of a BMW or Merc but read the reviews, they're mega reliable and certainly you will have a car that is pretty individual.

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Andy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you're looking at pure fun then you have to look at hot hatches really and there's plenty out there for £7k. My pick would be something with a RenaultSport badge on the back.

As I am now 34 and have a partiality to things with big engines and waftiness, I'd opt for a a CLS350. 290bhp and hits 60 in under 7 seconds, averages about 30mpg and bags of toys to boot, plus I think they look pretty cool.

Saw this example with under 40k on the clock!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...searchad=new,nearlynew,used&logcode=p&adPos=3

Not everyone's taste I admit but I'd have one


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> If you're looking at pure fun then you have to look at hot hatches really and there's plenty out there for £7k. My pick would be something with a RenaultSport badge on the back.
> 
> As I am now 34 and have a partiality to things with big engines and waftiness, I'd opt for a a CLS350. 290bhp and hits 60 in under 7 seconds, averages about 30mpg and bags of toys to boot, plus I think they look pretty cool.
> 
> ...


That's really nice, I'd have one


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Golf R32, like i did 

250bhp, 4wd, 25mpg, V6 noise and in a bombproof golf

id get a mk4 if you do little miles, only guna go up in value.

have to shop about and maybe travel for one at 7k but have a look on R32oc.com


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

uggski said:


> Porsche Boxster 986 if it doesn't have to be too practical.


Could I get the 3.2 Boxster S for that kind of money?



Clancy said:


> Audi s4 or a skyline would be my choices


Can you get one for less than 7k?



insanejim69 said:


> Guy I know just sold his 2008 Astra VXR Nurburgring edition for £7k Car was mint as well and had the original 18" white alloys too.
> 
> James


Must have been a mega mileage car at that price surely?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

kingswood said:


> Golf R32, like i did
> 
> 250bhp, 4wd, 25mpg, V6 noise and in a bombproof golf
> 
> ...


Very much on my list. Would have either the mk4 or mk5. I have also stuck a wanted post up on the r32oc as I would prefer to get one from an owner on there as it is far more likely to have been cared for. MK5 is meant to feel quite a bit quicker and more agile isn't it?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> As I am now 34 and have a partiality to things with big engines and waftiness, I'd opt for a a CLS350. 290bhp and hits 60 in under 7 seconds, averages about 30mpg and bags of toys to boot, plus I think they look pretty cool.
> 
> Saw this example with under 40k on the clock!
> 
> ...


Its multi coloured, unless its my eyes. The drivers wing is miles out.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

PugIain said:


> Its multi coloured, unless its my eyes. The drivers wing is miles out.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Unless its the way the pic has been taken...i have to agree...its a pretty poor match


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Nick-ST said:


> Can you get one for less than 7k?


Yep both, lots of s4 around for that kind of money. Loads of cabriolet if that's your thing. Not as many saloons around but still plenty enough to find one

Skylines your not going to pick up a gtr but you'll get a very nice gtst for that money. Brilliant cars, quick as you like and basically unlimited tunability with very good reliability. Do it all really, and going up in value


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Any of these any good?









































































Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Its multi coloured, unless its my eyes. The drivers wing is miles out.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Could well be mate, looks a bit off in some of the pics.

Then again any car of that age is likely to have a bit of history


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nick-ST said:


> Must have been a mega mileage car at that price surely?


Was on 65K IIRC. So not mega miles. Totally standard Burg apart from some dechromed bits that were bodyshop painted white (front fog surrounds and boot strip) and ran a healthy 271BHP and 269lb/ft on a RR recently.

James


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow what a response Cookies thank you! Will have a good look over them


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Try looking on pistonheads,loads of search options on there like bhp,engine size and mpg


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

insanejim69 said:


> Was on 65K IIRC. So not mega miles. Totally standard Burg apart from some dechromed bits that were bodyshop painted white (front fog surrounds and boot strip) and ran a healthy 271BHP and 269lb/ft on a RR recently.
> 
> James


Wow that was a bargain to whoever bought it then!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Nick-ST said:


> Very much on my list. Would have either the mk4 or mk5. I have also stuck a wanted post up on the r32oc as I would prefer to get one from an owner on there as it is far more likely to have been cared for. MK5 is meant to feel quite a bit quicker and more agile isn't it?


just realized seen your posts on r32.oc, think i replied to it on there.

mk5 is more refined and easy to daily and was mass produced.

mk4 is more raw, limited edition and gaining value if looked after


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nick-ST said:


> Wow what a response Cookies thank you! Will have a good look over them


My pleasure chum. I love looking for cars with other people's money lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Cookies said:


> My pleasure chum. I love looking for cars with other people's money lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Yeah have to agree with you on that it is good fun


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

350Z would be my choice


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I like the 350z too. Although a straight 6 BMW would be a very tempting proposition too. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Has to be a 130i surely. 
Best all round car with a lot of grunt.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Not 100% decided yet as I am waiting on the sale of my fiesta but I have narrowed it down between a MK4 R32 and an EP3 type r premier edition


----------

